# Would 75mg daily aspirin mask increase in blood pressure?



## Yxx (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi  I totally forgot I asked this question in the Midwife section. They don't believe it is a problem but thought best see if you have any knowledge too.

I was advised to take 75mg aspirin daily during this pregnancy due to developing pre-eclampsia in the latter stages of my first pregnancy.  Could this daily amount of aspirin actually lower my blood pressure and mask the signs of pre-eclampsia?

At 31 weeks I started to get puffy.  I can no longer where my rings, have had to change my shoes as they are tight and my Big Sis mentioned I looked fat in the face.  At my 32 week scan and clinic I had 1+ protein in my urine but blood pressure was normal.  I got all this last time but at 35 weeks but no protein or increase in blood pressure until 40 weeks.

Thanks very much.
Yxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Aspirin won't lower your blood pressure, it doesn't have any effect on BP so no need for concern on that front. Hope this pregnancy goes smoothly for you


----------



## Yxx (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks Maz.

Managed to get a midwife appointment later today to see if BP has changed at all. Am hoping I am just suffering badly with odema.

Yxx


----------

